# How many BBWs here like fat guys?



## BeakerFA (Oct 8, 2005)

The other thread and the responses to it have me curious. Speaking from personal experience as a 290 lb guy, I can't say I've met many BBW/FAs. Happily for me, though, I am in a committed relationship with one so I can't suggest they _don't_ exist. I'm just curious about their apparent scarcity and the issues that underpin fat/thin, fat/fat pairings.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 8, 2005)

I like 'em. There are things I enjoy very much about thin men, but I also like the feeling of a big guy against me. He feels.... solid. Safe and secure. 

Can't explain it better than that. It just is.


----------



## Ash (Oct 8, 2005)

As I said in the other thread, my current boyfriend is what most would consider a bigger guy. However, I still outweigh him by quite a bit.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Oct 8, 2005)

It's certainly not a necessity for me but, I find that it makes certain things easier. I have a very large belly and for me to be with a man who also has a large belly would make some intimate positions almost impossible and I do like to face my partner sometimes while being intimate. I also like the feeling of a hard body next to my softness. So, while not a necessity, it does make things a a bit easier.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2005)

Throughout my life I've liked all kinds of body types, and there are benefits to each body type. I will say that one thing I do like is at least a little belly to lay my head on. While I can like the look of a six pack some times, I love to lay my head on my honey's tummy and listen to his stomach make funny noises.  It's not big, but it has just a little bit of softness and I love that. 

Can't speak for how I'd feel about a really big guy, because none have ever approached me, as basically all of the larger guys I've known in my life always preferred skinny/thin women.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 8, 2005)

I like all body types. I find fat people very comforting as I'm come from a fat family. My boyfriend I wouldn't consider very large but weighs around 225 or so. I don't feel like I would break him if I ran over and gave him a hug. I can lift him up though heh.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Oct 8, 2005)

I prefer guys to be no larger than like 240 and at least 6 feet tall. If he's 5'7" and 240 that's not really going to work for me either. I sort of hate that I'm like that but I can't help it, it's just my preference and what I'm attracted to.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 8, 2005)

well.. like i just posted in the thin guy thread.. I'd dated guys of all shapes and sizes although I've never dated a bhm. 
I like the way a man looks along w/ his personality.


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 8, 2005)

The "I like all types" response still isn't very comforting, ladies.. lol. Where are the large ladies that are ALL about the big fella's? There are scads of men that prefer large ladies (if there wasn't, this site wouldn’t be here after all).. it's just really discouraging how lopsided the equation is. I mean.. is there any cute BBW out there that finds me as hot as I find them? I’m starting to file that thought away with the idea of a lochness monster or the tooth fairy.

Fat guys will just always get the short end of the stick I guess.. *sigh*


----------



## Waikikian (Oct 8, 2005)

I was lean in my single dating years but have grown heavier in captivity. I am nine inches taller than my wife but our weight is roughly the same. Married couples tend to eat whenever either one of them is hungry, and, of course, to eat mostly the same things. I don't think the husband of a BBW can take this too far, though. Up to a point you provide protective coloration in public, but never assume a reciprocal passion for cushion.


----------



## BeakerFA (Oct 8, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> The "I like all types" response still isn't very comforting, ladies.. lol. Where are the large ladies that are ALL about the big fella's? There are scads of men that prefer large ladies (if there wasn't, this site wouldnt be here after all).. it's just really discouraging how lopsided the equation is. I mean.. is there any cute BBW out there that finds me as hot as I find them? Im starting to file that thought away with the idea of a lochness monster or the tooth fairy.
> 
> Fat guys will just always get the short end of the stick I guess.. *sigh*



They're rare, but there are a few. I just don't think they hang around the Weight Board.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> The "I like all types" response still isn't very comforting, ladies.. lol. Where are the large ladies that are ALL about the big fella's? There are scads of men that prefer large ladies (if there wasn't, this site wouldnt be here after all).. it's just really discouraging how lopsided the equation is. I mean.. is there any cute BBW out there that finds me as hot as I find them? Im starting to file that thought away with the idea of a lochness monster or the tooth fairy.
> 
> Fat guys will just always get the short end of the stick I guess.. *sigh*



Sorry, dude. It's a fact of life that women, by and large (to generalize here), aren't usually as specifically picky about men's looks as men are about women's. There are advantages and drawbacks to that, but it seems to just be how it is.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 9, 2005)

Tina said:


> Sorry, dude. It's a fact of life that women, by and large (to generalize here), aren't usually as specifically picky about men's looks as men are about women's. There are advantages and drawbacks to that, but it seems to just be how it is.



Thank you, Tina. I was trying to figure out a tactful way to express this very thought. I know that it's absolutely true for me.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Carrie! Good to see you again; it's been a while.  I see you've been very nicely Toil'd.

The thing is that it's not that I don't care what a guy looks like, because I have a few preferences that I've listed on these boards before, but more that I find a lot of things attractive. I have the ability to be just as superficial as the next person. 

Also, fact is, when I fall in love with a man, he becomes the most handsome man there is to me. I start noticing things I hadn't noticed before about him, and he is the only one I truly desire (Johnny Depp-type of crushes are different, IMO). So it's more a matter of having a wide range of tastes in EVERYTHING (film, music, books, art, foods, etc.), than that I'm indifferent.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey, Miss Tina! Good to see you, too, lady.  

Yes, I have been "Toil'd" (never knew that was a verb, heh!) and I'm completely thrilled with my portrait. 

Your post made me think of a saying I heard one time: "Women become attracted to the men they love, and men learn to love the women they're attracted to." Of course, that's one of those sweeping generalizations that I despise so, but it's an interesting thought as regards this thread topic. Of course, I've felt that lightning bolt when I meet someone and their physical being is highly attractive to me, but I also have experienced becoming extremely physically attracted to a man I loved, a man who when I first met him completely underwhelmed me with his physical appearance. As a result, physical appearance is only marginally important, and very low on my list of priorities in searching for a mate. 

Totally off-topic, but God, I hate that term, "mate" - it makes me feel like David Attenborough's in my head, narrating my love life like I'm an animal in a nature documentary. _"Watch while the rare Fat-Bottomed Redheaded Homo Sapien female sizes up the male approaching her as a potential mate..."_


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2005)

ROFL!! Hilarious.  I can't say I have the same scenario regarding that word, but I see what you mean. I hope you haven't polluted my mind now, Carrie. 



> "Women become attracted to the men they love, and men learn to love the women they're attracted to."



I've heard it as, "women need to feel love in order to have sex; men need to have sex in order to feel love." Just as much of a generalization, but like the one you posted, true enough for a number of people, I suppose.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 9, 2005)

Tina said:


> ROFL!! Hilarious.  I can't say I have the same scenario regarding that word, but I see what you mean. I hope you haven't polluted my mind now, Carrie.



If I manage to pollute one mind in a day, that's a good day for me.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> The "I like all types" response still isn't very comforting, ladies.. lol. Where are the large ladies that are ALL about the big fella's? There are scads of men that prefer large ladies (if there wasn't, this site wouldn’t be here after all).. it's just really discouraging how lopsided the equation is. I mean.. is there any cute BBW out there that finds me as hot as I find them? I’m starting to file that thought away with the idea of a lochness monster or the tooth fairy.
> 
> Fat guys will just always get the short end of the stick I guess.. *sigh*



I can appreciate what you're saying. I love that there's a place for people to express desire for large (female) bodies--and yet, I've often felt I have the wrong shaped body. I'm not that oh-so-sought-after pear shape. I'm kind of...uniform, I'd guess. So we've both come here for, among other things, some form of validation, and we're both feeling ...not so much. But that's not anyone's fault. People have their preferences, and I can't quibble with that. You'll end up with the short end of the stick, and I'll just keep kissing my Walk-a-thon balloon.


----------



## BBWTexan (Oct 10, 2005)

I am not at all physically attracted to skinny men. I think in my case it has to do with not wanting to feel as if I'm going to crush someone. On the other side of it, I'm probably not going to be all that attracted to a man who weighs more than I do. But regardless of the weight, I definitely like them tall. I like feeling safe and secure and it's nice to have a guy who can wrap his arms around me - given my physique, that would probably be pretty hard for a small guy. But, the truth is that looks really aren't everything. Physical attraction is a powerful thing, but it's fleeting. What's going to last is intelligence, charm, and humor. If you can make me laugh, I'm like putty in your hands. (No pun intended  )

I once had a skinny female friend who said, "I have a rule that I don't date men who weigh less than I do." Good thing I don't follow that one... I'd be in some serious trouble.


----------



## NYbhwolf28 (Oct 11, 2005)

ive been single now gfor a long time and yeah i know your going to say well your still young yet yada yada ive heard it a million times. I like all sized ofgirls but you know i have to say im bigger than most guys on here and trying to loose currently .. Im 469 pounds last weigh in and ill tell ya im just as active as any guy but there is just noone i have been able to find that wants me. Its really depressing. Im a good guy with a great heart but ya know its very disheartening that and im going to gt hell for this blanket statement i know , but in my experience most woman in my age range look more at looks than whats inside. Thats just my opinion.. ive given up looking all together. whats the point.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 11, 2005)

NYbhwolf28 said:


> ive been single now gfor a long time and yeah i know your going to say well your still young yet yada yada ive heard it a million times. I like all sized ofgirls but you know i have to say im bigger than most guys on here and trying to loose currently .. Im 469 pounds last weigh in and ill tell ya im just as active as any guy but there is just noone i have been able to find that wants me. Its really depressing. Im a good guy with a great heart but ya know its very disheartening that and im going to gt hell for this blanket statement i know , but in my experience most woman in my age range look more at looks than whats inside. Thats just my opinion.. ive given up looking all together. whats the point.



You have a totally adorable grin, if that helps at all.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 11, 2005)

It's easy to say, "I like big men," but just like with women, there are so many varieties of "big." My husband is 6 feet tall, weighs around 250. Lots of it packed into muscular shoulders, but with a little bit of belly like the Grinch. I'm 5'3" and outweigh him by 100 pounds and can lift him up. He's about as close to my physical ideal as I ever hope to find.  

We truly enjoy play wrestling around the house. Only once was I ever able to "win" by doing the steering. After that, he's learned to lift my belly up and upset my center of gravity, so he can do the steering. 

It must be my farm background, but I also insist my man be strong. I think his broad shoulders were the first thing I noticed when we met.


----------



## Carol W. (Oct 11, 2005)

I always fantasized about tall, thin men who were handsome in a slightly sinister way.....Christopher Lee, David Warner, that type. I married a man who is just barely taller than I am: Marty is 5'6 and currently weighs about 240. He has a thick neck and very broad shoulders, and a real belly as well. Also, a great head of hair and gorgeous green eyes. I wouldn't trade him for anything! He's as solid as they come, very strong, and extremely huggable. He's heavier than he'd like to be, and probably should be, at his age, but he gave up smoking and drinking years ago so that's all to the good. He loves to eat, but he works hard physically so of course he has an appetite! It's a good thing that he's strong, too, since he has to help his disabled wife out from time to time, and she outweighs him by almost 200 pounds....


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 11, 2005)

Although I am currently dating a skinny guy, some fat guys are super hot. For example, Jack Black...yummy.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 11, 2005)

pinuptami said:


> Although I am currently dating a skinny guy, some fat guys are super hot. For example, Jack Black...yummy.




mmm.. jack black. i'd so hit hit that.


----------



## NYbhwolf28 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks CarrieI apreciate that


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 12, 2005)

I happen to prefer partners of the female persuasion when it comes to relationships, but in terms of appreciating what I consider to be "attractive," I find fat people in general to be more attractive than thin ones.  I find many big, fat men attractive, but I can't say I can recall the last skinny guy who I thought was "handsome."

Of course, personality does change one's view pretty quickly and drastically - I know many thin-ish people that I find attractive. Aesthetically, though, I go right for the fat!


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 12, 2005)

fatgirl33 said:


> I happen to prefer partners of the female persuasion when it comes to relationships, but in terms of appreciating what I consider to be "attractive," I find fat people in general to be more attractive than thin ones. I find many big, fat men attractive, but I can't say I can recall the last skinny guy who I thought was "handsome."
> 
> Of course, personality does change one's view pretty quickly and drastically - I know many thin-ish people that I find attractive. Aesthetically, though, I go right for the fat!


It's great to be appreciated from all sides. I'm hetereosexual, and I prefer thin men simply because that's how my husband is built. Yet I'm just vain enough to think that we BBW and SSBBW are living works of art. Sometimes I like to watch the other fat women in malls and stores; just "checking out the competition" ya know, but also to see how they carry themselves. But were I to prefer a partner of the female persuasion, I'd go right for the fat too! After all, fat women are world-class huggers. (There was some show on Comedy Central that had women on trampolines. Obviously skinny chicks can't jiggle without trampolines, but we fat women are expert jigglers.)


----------



## Obesus (Oct 13, 2005)

I have always been an FA and continue to be so, but I have often had relationships with thin women from time to time, mostly because I go by personality and spirit more than anything. Now that I am 300 pounds, I tend to be hanging around positively skinny women, by sheer accident...or maybe not?! I love fat women, but the cosmos seems to be sending me strictly opposites....who knows? It does seem like an odd pattern though.


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 13, 2005)

I LOVE my big honey bunny! All 400+ lbs. of him.....I go for all types of guys and personality is the BIGGEST factor, but fat or not fat, it's all good!


----------



## Single26Female (Oct 13, 2005)

I prefer them BUT only if their lifestyle is healthy.

I don't want my heart broken b/c my man kills over with a bucket of KFC in his lap.


----------



## Single26Female (Oct 13, 2005)

NYbhwolf28 said:


> ive been single now gfor a long time and yeah i know your going to say well your still young yet yada yada ive heard it a million times. I like all sized ofgirls but you know i have to say im bigger than most guys on here and trying to loose currently .. Im 469 pounds last weigh in and ill tell ya im just as active as any guy but there is just noone i have been able to find that wants me. Its really depressing. Im a good guy with a great heart but ya know its very disheartening that and im going to gt hell for this blanket statement i know , but in my experience most woman in my age range look more at looks than whats inside. Thats just my opinion.. ive given up looking all together. whats the point.



If you are 28, I'm near your age. I wouldn't rule out someone your size b/c of his weight.

I rule people out for the following (at least I'm honest about it)

-smoking
-not liking animals
-not liking music
-not liking sports
-bad breath
-spitting
-any sort of mouth/tobacco habit
-intolerance
-willful ignorance
-passion to a point of becoming a zealot
-clinginess

i think that's it...those are my only boundaries and I'm honest about the fact that I don't do well with those things.

If you are none of those, feel free to message me...if nothing else, I could use a friend.

Hugs and feel better


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 13, 2005)

NYbhwolf28 said:


> ive been single now gfor a long time and yeah i know your going to say well your still young yet yada yada ive heard it a million times. I like all sized ofgirls but you know i have to say im bigger than most guys on here and trying to loose currently .. Im 469 pounds last weigh in and ill tell ya im just as active as any guy but there is just noone i have been able to find that wants me. Its really depressing. Im a good guy with a great heart but ya know its very disheartening that and im going to gt hell for this blanket statement i know , but in my experience most woman in my age range look more at looks than whats inside. Thats just my opinion.. ive given up looking all together. whats the point.


 I'm a big guy (currently 502) who isn't physically attracted to fat people (men or women) yes, I'm bi.
There's a BBW in my town who's totally attracted towards me but the attraction isn't mutual. She's a great gal and I look forward to times hanging out with her but that's as far as it goes with me.
If you think it's a problem finding BBW's who are attracted to BHM's, try attracting a thin woman! I've only found one but she lives a world away.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 14, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> The "I like all types" response still isn't very comforting, ladies.. lol. Where are the large ladies that are ALL about the big fella's? There are scads of men that prefer large ladies (if there wasn't, this site wouldnt be here after all).. it's just really discouraging how lopsided the equation is. I mean.. is there any cute BBW out there that finds me as hot as I find them? Im starting to file that thought away with the idea of a lochness monster or the tooth fairy.
> 
> Fat guys will just always get the short end of the stick I guess.. *sigh*




Ok I'll admit it...I'm all about the big fellas!!! Which is why I'm with a big fella...which is also why the last umpteen guys I've dated are big fellas...I just am attracted to big men. It's not just the look it's the feel and everything else. I know that for the most part, in the end, it's the content of their character that counts...which is why some past relationships ended...it's the outward appearance that attracts me first.

Oh and you are definitely a hottie Fat Man!!  If I were single and saw you out in public somewhere, I'd totally flirt with you!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 14, 2005)

honestly, I prefer more in shape guys... but honestly, I dunno if it's just me, but a lot of what I find attractive about somebody is personaliy. Like take Ralphie May for instance, that comedian who was on Celebrity Fit Club the first season... I was very attracted to him because he was sooo funny AND he was hot to me because he had a great smile!! I would date him! And he was over 400 lbs... so it really just depends. 

Jack Black is one of my FAVES!


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 14, 2005)

I've been attracted to fat people my entire life. I wouldn't turn down a skinny guy for a date if I liked his personality but my preference is definitely for the big guys. Today was a good day. I probably ran across a half dozen BHM. This city just keeps getting fatter and fatter and I love it!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2005)

...that we have heard several times in this thread and in several others on other boards, that attraction is really based on personality and presentation. If a person presents to us in a way that conveys self-assurance and desireability, then we will want to be with that person. That can easily over-ride our usually "hard-wired" ideal of who we are attracted to. That is why it is hard to generalize. I am usually winding up with women who are in deep need of healing and they tend to be all sizes and shapes...but that is not an odd situation, because I am a psychic healer....that is just who I am....but I long for someone who is not in need of healing, because I am just tired of that constant role...and it could be anyone of any size...who resonates with my large, odd and curious self! The resonation of soul to soul is what we all crave, but I think being a tad older, it has come to mean everything to me. Perhaps the Balsamic Vinegar dressing on this evening's salade' has made me to wax philosophical! LOL


----------

